# Algocanada - Oil Tanker Entering Lake Huron



## ShipsInTheGreatLakes (Oct 4, 2020)




----------



## lakercapt (Jul 19, 2005)

This person posting this video of Lake boats and others is station in Sarnia under the twin Bluewater bridges which link the USA and Canada


----------

